
'Textualism' could muzzle employees - hispanic
http://digitaledition.baltimoresun.com/infinity/article_popover_share.aspx?guid=16160b7d-b185-4753-9e55-3186d50bef66
======
inetsee
The title is a little bit mis-leading. The last line in the article:

“But the danger is this would give people an incentive to go the SEC rather
than to someone in their company. That’s the bad news. Every company wants
people to report internally so they can fix things quickly.”

suggests that textualism would result in employees reporting
problems/misconduct to the SEC rather than to the company, which I think most
companies would consider a less desirable outcome.

~~~
cgore
Where internal reporting works is when you have a rather large organization
and it's some mid-level person in the wrong. Some Multi-Billion-Dollar
corporation for example, and some mid-level VP doing something worth
reporting. Often they'll have an official part of their legal team that's
isolated from any repercussions of the mid-level VP that can deal with them
and clean up the situation quietly, which is good for the company and good for
the whistleblower, and bad for the mid-level VP.

